# AutoWorld New Release Question



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I've been looking at the AutoWorld web site. I'm trying to make sense of the packages and everything. 
Here's my question: How do I go about just buying a set of iWheels and a set of the First Lap cars? Let's say I purchase my other cars from a dealer other than AutoWorld. Do I miss out on the iwheels & first lap cars?
Does anyone else find this confusing or is it just me?
--fordcowboy


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ford, maybe you should send that question directly to A/W...
I have been looking over the criteria for buying iWheels and I am confused also.
Scott


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The cars must be purchased directly from AW at the full retail price.
The way I read it, you can order package #3 for the XTs which will give you a set of iWheels and a set of First Lap cars. 
For the TJ-500s, you need to buy 6 regular cars to get one set of iWheels.
You are limited to one set of iWheels for TJ-500 and another for XTs.
Unless it's Tuesday.....

Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

When they are available for preorder, you can get a set of First Laps and a set of Iwheels (TJ or XT's).


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

If you but 1 set of First Lap RELEASE2 cars, then they will let you buy 1 set of x/t Iwheels. If you buy one set of t jets from auto world,either the clampacks or the jewel cases, then you can buy 1 set of tjet Iwheels.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Sooooo... Let me get this straight.*

If I were to buy a complete set of cars from Motorcity Toys I would not be eligible to buy iWheels?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

You have to purchase 6 - Thunderjet 500 Release 2 slot cars from Auto World to be able to purchase the 6 - Thunderjet 500 iWheels. To be able to purchase the 6 - X-Traction iWheels you have to purchase either 6 - X-Traction Release 2 slot cars or 6 - X-Traction First Lap slot cars from Auto World.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

This is totaly F--==-d up. boycott the buy it from website. I want the cars but this is just too much B.S.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> This is totaly F--==-d up. boycott the buy it from website. I want the cars but this is just too much B.S.


Unless it's Tuesday!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> This is totaly F--==-d up. boycott the buy it from website. I want the cars but this is just too much B.S.


 Which cars do you want? I learned to speak B.S. several years ago so everything seems to make sense to me. Maybe I can act as an interpreter for you.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I would like a set of the i wheels and first laps but I wont go thru the keep watching and hoping you can be one of the first 150 people to see them sell. it is nice to limit the # on production to make them more collectable than the others but this is just stupid!
Please translate into B.S. and send to A.W.!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Unless it's Tuesday!


No, Twosday mean you get 2.
Wednesday is hump day!
Thursday is thursty Thursday ( Alky in recovery here)
Friday is Byeday no more work for the week.
I am sure Monday is B.S. day, back to work and all!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> Which cars do you want? I learned to speak B.S. several years ago so everything seems to make sense to me. Maybe I can act as an interpreter for you.


 Where were you when I could have used your services at my last job?

Joe


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*autoworld ordering*

So if i want to order the packages to get I-wheels and first laps, how do i do that? the A/W site has not been updated, and it seems the product has arrived and is being shipped to distributors?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Tell it like it is T_jet racer.I agree.Who's scalping now


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Man I have a bad feeling about the new release 2 . their two many diffrent cars and some car are going to be hard to get.People are going to get mad that they cant get a car.I usally buy all of them not anymore to much money!!!! fcb


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm going to have to limit myself to 2 or 3 of them. I still want to see them in person or see better pictures before I decide what to get.

And I'm not crazy about the window colors.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I was going to piece meal the ones I wanted from this round but I went ahead and ordered the 2 six pax of XTs and I'll dump the ones I don't wish to keep.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I used to buy at least one, sometimes two of everything, but this new system seems to expensive and complicated.. but still I'll wind up just buying about half of them though. I would like to buy a iwheel GT, if I can get it cheap enough, which I doubt... no biggie, I have more than enough shelf queens anyway. 

Can't wait to get the 10 cars I bought off the "bay"


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Anyone have these yet?
Just curious


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am supposed to be receiving mine any day now. I order one master case of xtraction clam packs. If I am impressed I will buy more.
And yes, I will offer them for sale here, cheap.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, I got them today. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I received a red chassis chase car in my set.71gtx


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

*Does anyone know when these will be available on the Autoworld site?*

I want to buy a couple sets but they are not listed in the shopping section. What's up with that?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

slots-n-stuff said:


> No one knows when Auto World will have them on there site yet.. But if you just want sets of 6 and no iwheels or lap cars ..
> We have them for you.. _SnS_
> 
> http://slots-n-stuff.com/



How about individual cars?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I too was going to buy all of the cars until I saw how many there are. I'll be backing down without a doubt. I was curious how the vendors feel about this buying direct in order to get the limited edition cars. I don't think that I would be happy if I were a vendor. Hopefully, they will get their fair share of business from people who don't want to wait for Autoworld to get online with their ordering system.
Jim


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Got my set of 6 T-jets and 6 X-Tractions today (courtesy of Slots-n-Stuff, thank you very much!!) and I was very impressed with most of the cars. The only disappointment was the GTX front end was poorly put together at the factory. But nothing that can't be fixed.
I really like all except the 76 Torino. I guess the fact that I never really liked that body style may have some influence. The Chaparral is very well done and I will probably wait and get the yellow one also. 
The white GT-40 is awesome as is the black 68 Torino.
Thanks Auto World and Slots-n-Stuff for making may day!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

T-jetjim said:


> I too was going to buy all of the cars until I saw how many there are. I'll be backing down without a doubt. I was curious how the vendors feel about this buying direct in order to get the limited edition cars. I don't think that I would be happy if I were a vendor. Hopefully, they will get their fair share of business from people who don't want to wait for Autoworld to get online with their ordering system.
> Jim


I also posted this under the "Window Glass" thread....

I used to be a completist, but I've been cured. During release 1, I realized collecting the AW cars was not worth my time because of the White Thunder issue. Now reading this thread about the various permutations of glass found in these cars, and possible different colored chassis, I think I'll pass.
Did any thought go into appreciating the existing customer base and vendor network? Even something as simple as letting us know what car combinations are being released?
I'm probably not unique in this respect. Whereas AW could have had me buying at least one of every car from every release, now I only buy a car if I find it really cheap - as cheap as a JL. They've lost sales for at least 48 cars from me, probably more like 96. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
Sure you can create a collector market by issuing so many variations that no one knows for sure what exists. But you also need a base of customers that care.

Joe


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I only went for 4 so far and I may get two more if I find them for JL prices. I too used to buy at least two sets of all that came out.

But, I'm happy for the changes, as it has also cured me and is saving me money.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I think it's great how there are more variations in this release and no one is sure yet which variations are the rarest. I overlooked the possibility of different glass colors but I like it. I read Jeff's post about the red chassis under the Torinos only. I bought my red GTX from him and it had a red chassis (I appreciate that gesture, Jeff) so even the distribution channel isn't sure what kind of numbers are out there. In the past, a lot of the "dealers" would have simply scooped all the rare cars out for themselves and/or sold them for huge amounts. Now it's too expensive for such gouging tactics. I really think this idea is working well for the consumer. These cars are much nicer than the JLs so I don't think it's reasonable to assume the price should stay the same. The paint and trim details on these cars are much better. Seriously, the Fast & Furious releases look weak in comparison to these new X-Tractions. Maybe that's why the F&Fs were so cheap...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gumball engineering*

Joe, Be assured you're not the only one!

I find the premeditated manipulation of potential collecter pieces incredibly translucent. Why do I feel that down the road, once the market has been sufficiently seeded; lo and behold, a long lost pallet of extremely rare issues, that mysteriously escaped the inventory process will magically be found in AW's vaults?

Call me a cynic but this seems to be the direction this whole dog and ponyshow is going.

I have no preference one way or the other re: direct sell to end user, or use the established vendor distribution system. I'm appalled that AW has chosen to stradle the fence. It would not seem to inspire loyalty at any level.

I'm not even gonna try and wrap my mind around the windshield abstract.
However the gear mesh problem has been at issue for some time and still has yet to be addressed. 

Shortly after coming back to the hobby I dialed in a dozen or so Xtractions for a bud. I got all twelve to sing nicely on the bench but quickly became disgusted when 9 of 12 went "skeeeezxxxxxxxxxxx" on the test laps. Some first lap, aye? Gear mesh=lame. I fixed them as they were without extra parts, but I'm not gonna tell AW how!

The wobbling off center gear rack on the T-jet impersonator is tragically comical. Thankfully if you have the skill and inclination they can be retrofitted with brass gears at extra cost and effort.

Both slapping distributors upside the head by backdooring to end users, and the whole Three Card Monty marketing scheme have put me off for good.

It would seem that AW's time should be spent on QC issues, rather than premeditated trickerations and schemes. 

The trend has swung the market towards the "looks great sitting on my shelf" collector. Very pretty but lacking the substance and superior QC of the original concept they were meant to represent. A mere spector of their robust lineage.

I'm guess I'm to old cuz I remember when you bought a pancake car you'd expect to, warm it up, drop it on the track and GO without fiddling, diddling and reaching halfway into my bag-o-tricks to get some decent laps.

The main reason to leave these cars Mint in Box is the fact that you'll find out how many really are already broken. The quest for the collector queens is closely followed by the quest to find one that actually performs out of the box!

Dun deal! I got rid of all my AW stuff save for three cars that were sentimental gifts from friends. I'd rather spend my hard earned cash and time buying junk t-jet and AFX lots for top dollar and restoring something that was meant to stay together and be raced. Cars from an era when the terms like QC, and performance were not just words. These concepts were a standard not an option. Am I saying they were perfect? Lord no!

I will now end my rant, make my amends to my AW loyalist bretheren, and blame my outburst on Joe (grandcheapskate) LOL. Sorry Joe! I've been simmering for a while and your latest post tipped me over the edge.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I posted this on Auto Worlds page...bet they don't even read it. I did buy some cars but, for a good price from someone here. AW the Co. can bite me and at the same time have some good stuff also. Shelf Queens are fine but, want cars to race also. Don't let AW tell you what you need people. We all have minds of our own right? This whole collector gotta have this special car was fine with the sweet red clear bodies for a fair price bu, now they gotta go and change everything. I smell a Skunk!!!!

This is what I told AW....

by Robert Hovendick Date Added: Wednesday 09 May, 2007 

Are you kidding me...This new stuff does not interest me much and now AW is doing a bunch of rules and gotta buy this to get this....Just give us cool cars. Not buying this round at all. Loved the last batch of xtractions. Lots of other people are doing custom slot car bodies that are of hight quality. Do a search for "Custom Slot Cars" and Resin slot cars" on E-Bay if you realy want to be competitive. Just because you are a big company doesn't mean that everyone is going to buy your stuff. They have to like it!!!!!!!! 

I collected JLs diecast from the start when they were limited to 10,000 each of the originals from the 70s. They were cool cars but, then came out the second batch that were not as nice and they were limited to 20,000 each. This limited thingy is a big waste of time. Lots of collectors are loosing interest in limited cars. We just want cool cars. Make a bunch of cool slot cars and then you can sell a bunch of cool slot cars. I am willing to pay a fair price for slot cars but, not when I HAVE to purchase a bunch of cars I don't want in order to get the ones I do. 

You need to hire some slot car collectors and give them a limited budget to buy slot cars. See what they buy. Don't tell them you are from AW and then you may learn what people realy want. 12 New bodies that are O.K. isn't that big of a deal. No thanks I will catch the next bus.......I thank you for all the cool slot car products that you have made. Many of the JLS and last batch of AW are on my walls and get run on my tracks. I am buying up a bunch of Sweet stuff from other people and make many custom slot cars. VWs, Henry Js, Mercs, T-Jet coupes, and Tyco Pro reproductions, Little Red Wagon, Bad News 55 Chevy....and the list of custom bodies just keeps on going. I want AW to keep on making stuff but, this next batch of cars just doesn't do it for me.....Please, please, please hire some slot car collectors and give them money and see what they end up buying. Thanks for everything you have done, Bob


----------



## Bob Dugan (May 22, 2007)

mking said:


> So if i want to order the packages to get I-wheels and first laps, how do i do that? the A/W site has not been updated, and it seems the product has arrived and is being shipped to distributors?


Yes he shipped all the orders to his distributors, Got their money & then a week later starts forcing the collectors to buy the sets from him..That in my book is sticking up the distributors A__..Take their money & then make it almost impossible for them to sell a car..Thats BS...I agree with Tjetracer & say AW's site should be Boycotted..Matter of fact all the distributors should cancell their next orders & start pushing the Dash Cars..He makes a much better product anyway & at a very reasonable price..
Tom forgot who helps him the most..The distributors & dealers..Let him try to sell them all on his own & see how fast things change..
Thats enough said
Angry in the Hamptons
Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob Dugan said:


> Yes he shipped all the orders to his distributors, Got their money & then a week later starts forcing the collectors to buy the sets from him..That in my book is sticking up the distributors A__..Take their money & then make it almost impossible for them to sell a car..Thats BS...I agree with Tjetracer & say AW's site should be Boycotted..Matter of fact all the distributors should cancell their next orders & start pushing the Dash Cars..He makes a much better product anyway & at a very reasonable price..
> Tom forgot who helps him the most..The distributors & dealers..Let him try to sell them all on his own & see how fast things change..
> Thats enough said
> Angry in the Hamptons
> Bob


What Bob said! Have you seen the 55 that Dash is going to be putting out? Oh and it will be a huge hit for sure. Can't wait to get my hands on them. 

Boycott is O.K. with me...Let's Do It!

Angry in Nebraska, Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I was reading on another thread that Tom said he is not going to read or post on HT any more. This whole AW thing is kinda messing up things here. Everyone seems to be fighting about what is right and what is wrong and $$ is involved. I just joined up a little while ago and love this HT world of slot cars and other collectables. Mostly slot cars but, also have some Cool diecast cars in different scales that I have picked up over the last 15 years of collecting and enjoy displaying and looking at them. If it don't display then it don't stay!!

I said some bad stuff about Toms ideas and some good stuff. Well not going to take anything back but, everyone seems to be spinning there wheels around here about this whole new realease of AW cars.

You know when I was a kid and collected and raced AFX cars. I even had a few Tyco slot cars that I liked very much. AFX and others just sold cars...not collectable cars...just cars. Why do they have to be worth a bunch of money now? AFX never made any cars and told the customers to buy them because they were worth more than others they made. Sure G-Plus cars came out and they cost more because they were a faster car with really, really cool bodies. 

I didn't shovel snow in Nebraska and buy slot cars as a kid because I could get a slot car that was worth a bunch of money. I got slot cars because they were Cool and wanted a bunch of Cool slot cars. Times seem to be changing now that everyone from days gone by has $Money$ and is older. Companies first make things that are affordable but, then some of those things become worth a bunch of $Money$. After a while we start to believe that is what we want to collect. $Money$ slot cars are the future????????????? Not for me....I will just take a cheapo car and be happy.

I met Tom way back when JL just started out at a Chicago toy show. He was very interested in detail of his cars. That I have to give him and wish that some how everyone could end up happy in the end.

Bob

Saying this why can't everyone just make up and just buy slot cars from who and what company you want to get them from? Buy what cars you want and don't buy the ones you don't want.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bobhch said:


> What Bob said! Have you seen the 55 that Dash is going to be putting out? Oh and it will be a huge hit for sure. Can't wait to get my hands on them.
> 
> Boycott is O.K. with me...Let's Do It!
> 
> Angry in Nebraska, Bob


We've added a convertible also. Look for this in about 6 weeks...

Dan 

Dash Motorsports


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

bobhch said:


> What Bob said! Have you seen the 55 that Dash is going to be putting out? Oh and it will be a huge hit for sure. Can't wait to get my hands on them.
> 
> Boycott is O.K. with me...Let's Do It!
> 
> Angry in Nebraska, Bob


55 What? and where can I see it?
hojoe


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dan
post pictures of the 55 conv.
Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> We've added a convertible also. Look for this in about 6 weeks...
> 
> Dan
> 
> Dash Motorsports


Man-o-man I can't wait for the 55's. and their coming in 2 tone colors too !!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bet the 55's will be a big hit... better start preparing for your second run Dan


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Posted by Bill Hall:


> I find the premeditated manipulation of potential collecter pieces incredibly translucent. Why do I feel that down the road, once the market has been sufficiently seeded; lo and behold, a long lost pallet of extremely rare issues, that mysteriously escaped the inventory process will magically be found in AW's vaults?


Or how about that guy who "found factory error cars and unique single-run tampoed" cars, and put them on e-bay. Hopefully Tom had a heart-to-heart with him on that.


----------

